# Where to buy MAF insert?



## GrinchVR6 (May 15, 2002)

Ive searched through the forums, but have been unable to find where I can buy a MAF insert for my 08 Rabbit. I plan on picking up a P-Flo this week, and I would like to get the insert to avoid getting a CEL. Apparently 20squared used to have them, but they have fallen off the map. Can anyone help with this? Thanks


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

I could sell you mine. I'm in Canada and could ship some time this week. But if you upgraded your software, it would eliminate the lean code/CEL. I'm tuned with C2.


----------



## GrinchVR6 (May 15, 2002)

Sent PM


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i'm thinking 20squared just stopped making them because you're right, they just dropped off the map on this product. which is strange, because they were wildly popular when they came out, and they were the only company manufacturing them.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

found this thread: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5297877-Jetta-2.5-maf-insert&highlight=MAF+insert 

Website: 
http://www.wix.com/laffertywill/mafinsert#!bio 

You may want to contact him to see if he is still making it.:thumbup::thumbup: 


Or you can make your own: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4189770


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Make your own its easy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rconley (Mar 23, 2011)

i ordered my pipe to make my own insert i will let you know how it works out should be here my weds next week gonna make it same day


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yup just get the 'ol dremel out and it'll be quick and easy. have you got vag-com? Have you taken the time to log fuel trims? The insert really does work when you look at them

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

